# Second Round of the 2016 NFL Football Playoffs



## antiquity (Jan 9, 2017)

*Seattle Seahawks* @ Atlanta Falcons....Seattle put the hammer down on pass happy Detroit and will again this weekend. Seattle's defense plays like a house on fire when the chips are down.

Houston Texans @ *New England Patriots*....No way can Houston keep up with Brady and gang

Pittsburgh Steelers @ *Kansas City Chiefs*.... is the cast on Rottenbuger foot an indication of something they aren't telling us?

Ben Roethlisberger came into the press room after the Miami game wearing a boot on his right foot.

Green Bay Packers @ *Dallas Cowboys*....I really want the Packers to win because that would give my team another home game....but sadly I have to pick the Cowboys.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 9, 2017)

After four stinkers last week, it looks like we may get some good games


----------



## antiquity (Jan 9, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> After four stinkers last week, it looks like we may get some good games



To the powers....I certainly hope so. Those first round games were all a waste of time to watch.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 9, 2017)

ATL over Seattle,,.....Anyone know if Jordy Nelson  status


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2017)

Seattle vs *Atlanta* - I don't trust the Seahawks O-line.  Still, it could go either way.
Houston vs *New England* - As close to a gimme as I expect this playoffs.
*Pittsburgh* vs Kansas City - Big Ben already out of the boot.  The Steelers feel like the only team that might unseat the Pats.
Green Bay vs *Dallas* - Although they are on a huge roll, the injury to Nelson is a big blow for the Pack.

3-1 last week.  At least I'm over 500 in the playoffs so far.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 10, 2017)

I sure do hope the Packers beat Dallas.  With Nelson hurt last Sunday wondering if he will play????  I want the Packers to beat Dallas but at best I'd say they only have a slim chance.  Dallas has been playing some pretty good football.  Packers too but Dallas is well-rested and the Packers are beat up.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> I sure do hope the Packers beat Dallas.  With Nelson hurt last Sunday wondering if he will play????  I want the Packers to beat Dallas but at best I'd say they only have a slim chance.  Dallas has been playing some pretty good football.  Packers too but Dallas is well-rested and the Packers are beat up.



With a strong Dallas offensive line and a weak Packers secondary, I think Prescott will have time to make some big plays. Packers will also have to keep defenders in to defend the run


----------



## antiquity (Jan 11, 2017)

Big Black Dog said:


> I sure do hope the Packers beat Dallas.  With Nelson hurt last Sunday wondering if he will play????  I want the Packers to beat Dallas but at best I'd say they only have a slim chance.  Dallas has been playing some pretty good football.  Packers too but Dallas is well-rested and the Packers are beat up.


 If Green Bay did beat the Cowboys and Seattle wins..next game would be back in Seattle. Big 'if's'


----------



## antiquity (Jan 11, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I sure do hope the Packers beat Dallas.  With Nelson hurt last Sunday wondering if he will play????  I want the Packers to beat Dallas but at best I'd say they only have a slim chance.  Dallas has been playing some pretty good football.  Packers too but Dallas is well-rested and the Packers are beat up.
> ...



Dallas offensive line is good but not that good over the past couple weeks...teams have slowed Elliott down and put a lot of pressure on Prescott who seems to struggle when flushed out of the pocket. And pressuring Prescott is the key to for the Packers defense. Also Dallas defensive backs aren't good enough to stop the Packer passing attack.

Sadly I have taken the Cowboys....  if Seattle wins and the Packers win they would meet in Seattle for the NFC championship but I don't see that happening.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 11, 2017)

antiquity said:


> *Seattle Seahawks* @ Atlanta Falcons....Seattle put the hammer down on pass happy Detroit and will again this weekend. Seattle's defense plays like a house on fire when the chips are down.
> 
> Houston Texans @ *New England Patriots*....No way can Houston keep up with Brady and gang
> 
> ...


I hope you are wrong about Big Ben and his Steel Curtain.

I like Pittsburg and Seattle since I no longer have a horse in this race with Carr breaking his leg.

Last night at our poker event all the Raiders fans were discussing Carr's mishap and blaming the coach for leaving him in longer than necessary.

I hope Del Rio learned something from that.  He is new too.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 11, 2017)

antiquity said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


I hope Seattle wins.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 11, 2017)

antiquity said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I sure do hope the Packers beat Dallas.  With Nelson hurt last Sunday wondering if he will play????  I want the Packers to beat Dallas but at best I'd say they only have a slim chance.  Dallas has been playing some pretty good football.  Packers too but Dallas is well-rested and the Packers are beat up.
> ...


One can only hope.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 11, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I sure do hope the Packers beat Dallas.  With Nelson hurt last Sunday wondering if he will play????  I want the Packers to beat Dallas but at best I'd say they only have a slim chance.  Dallas has been playing some pretty good football.  Packers too but Dallas is well-rested and the Packers are beat up.
> ...


I don't care about either of these 2 teams.  Cowboys have gotten a lot of attention and praise so far by the network football guru's.  Anytime that happens it always pisses everybody else off.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 11, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Seattle vs *Atlanta* - I don't trust the Seahawks O-line.  Still, it could go either way.
> Houston vs *New England* - As close to a gimme as I expect this playoffs.
> *Pittsburgh* vs Kansas City - Big Ben already out of the boot.  The Steelers feel like the only team that might unseat the Pats.
> Green Bay vs *Dallas* - Although they are on a huge roll, the injury to Nelson is a big blow for the Pack.
> ...


Of these games, Steelers vs Chiefs will be the best one to watch, I suspect.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 11, 2017)

antiquity said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > After four stinkers last week, it looks like we may get some good games
> ...


It's too bad that Tenn and Denver did not make it into the wild card round.  They are just now starting to look good.  And they are better than several of the other wildcard teams that just got beat.


----------



## antiquity (Jan 11, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Seattle vs *Atlanta* - I don't trust the Seahawks O-line.  Still, it could go either way.
> ...



Actually I think all the game this weekend will be fun to watch...well maybe except maybe the Patriot crushing the Texans.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> ATL over Seattle,,.....Anyone know if Jordy Nelson  status



I agree.   The Seattle defense is just as good on the road.  Their offense is not.  And Atlanta is healthy for the first time in months.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 13, 2017)

antiquity said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > I sure do hope the Packers beat Dallas.  With Nelson hurt last Sunday wondering if he will play????  I want the Packers to beat Dallas but at best I'd say they only have a slim chance.  Dallas has been playing some pretty good football.  Packers too but Dallas is well-rested and the Packers are beat up.
> ...


how could the game be in Seattle if they have the same number of wins and the Packers beat Seattle?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2017)

NE over Houston....no brainer
Atlanta over Seattle.....Seattle is not the same team on the road and struggles to score points
GB over Dallas........more Rogers magic in 4th qtr comeback
Pitt over KC.......Pitt is just more balanced and Big Ben has more tools


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Look at the losses
Seattle has a tie


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 13, 2017)

antiquity said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Well I will watch them all, sure.

But Steelers vs Chiefs will be the most dynamic.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 13, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



They do have explosive players able to score at any time


----------



## antiquity (Jan 13, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Seattle has the higher seed.


----------



## antiquity (Jan 13, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> NE over Houston....no brainer
> Atlanta over Seattle.....*Seattle is not the same team on the road and struggles to score points*
> GB over Dallas........more Rogers magic in 4th qtr comeback
> Pitt over KC.......Pitt is just more balanced and Big Ben has more tools



Never had a problem scoring against the overall number one seed on the road.


----------



## namvet (Jan 13, 2017)

well shit. Chiefs/Steelers game moved back to 8:20 PM because of Ice storm in KC


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 14, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...



It hasn't been more than a 2-point line, and I recall that yesterday, it was a pick 'em!  

OTOH, the Pats are 16-point favorites.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 14, 2017)

Atlanta over Seattle - of all the weekend games this one is the toughest to call however Seattle isn't the power they were last year.

New England over Houston - Brady's going to make a statement.

Pittsburgh over Kansas City - I like KC, Smith and the defense but that Steeler offense is something else.

Dallas over Green Bay - Cowboy's offensive line, Elliott running and GB has Rogers and no Nelson.


----------



## namvet (Jan 14, 2017)

KC wins. Smith has the weapons. Hill and Kelce have a monster day


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 14, 2017)

Any minute now, Seahawks will be playing against Atlanta in Atlanta.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 14, 2017)

namvet said:


> KC wins. Smith has the weapons. Hill and Kelce have a monster day


We'll find out tomorrow afternoon starting at 7:20 pm in KC.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 14, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Atlanta over Seattle - of all the weekend games this one is the toughest to call however Seattle isn't the power they were last year.
> 
> New England over Houston - Brady's going to make a statement.
> 
> ...


I hope you are right about the Steel Curtain.


----------



## Borillar (Jan 14, 2017)

antiquity said:


> *Seattle Seahawks* @ Atlanta Falcons....Seattle put the hammer down on pass happy Detroit and will again this weekend. Seattle's defense plays like a house on fire when the chips are down.
> 
> Houston Texans @ *New England Patriots*....No way can Houston keep up with Brady and gang
> 
> ...


Getting my picks in before game time...

Seachix over Falcons --- Seattle defense should get enough stops to win.

Pats over Texassassins --- It's one thing to face a 3rd string scrub QB, and another to face one of the best QBs of all time.

Steelers over Chefs --- Should be a great game. Hope the Chefs can pull out a win. Steelers seem to be playing great lately though.

Cowpies over Pukers --- Hopefully Cowpies too much for Pukers to overcome.


----------



## namvet (Jan 14, 2017)

ATL 12 - SEA 10     2ND OTR


----------



## namvet (Jan 14, 2017)

if the Texicans win the games rigged


----------



## Borillar (Jan 14, 2017)

Damn! Hotlanta has themselves an offensive juggernaut. They're just running over the Seachix.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2017)

Seattle Defense looks soft

No fire


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 14, 2017)

Well, Seattle killed themselves with mistakes and illegal defense like holding.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 14, 2017)

Atlanta has been steadily improving.   The offense kicks ass.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2017)

So NFL

You have given us five stinkers in a row
When are we going to get a GOOD game?

Maybe NE vs Houston


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 14, 2017)

antiquity said:


> *Seattle Seahawks* @ Atlanta Falcons....Seattle put the hammer down on pass happy Detroit and will again this weekend. Seattle's defense plays like a house on fire when the chips are down.
> 
> Houston Texans @ *New England Patriots*....No way can Houston keep up with Brady and gang
> 
> ...


Atlanta looks legit. Let's see which green bay team shows up. I'd like to see Atlanta play new england or Dallas new england.

Is Kansas city legit? We will see.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 14, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> So NFL
> 
> You have given us five stinkers in a row
> When are we going to get a GOOD game?
> ...


I loved the Atlanta game!


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 14, 2017)

antiquity said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > After four stinkers last week, it looks like we may get some good games
> ...


NBA first round always a waste of time.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 14, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


I didn't even know Atlanta was a good team. Now I know


----------



## Old Yeller (Jan 14, 2017)

*HOU TEXANS*
+16½
o44
+1000  (I think this means bet 1:win10 for HOU win)

*NE PATRIOTS*
-16½
u44
-2000 (I think this means bet 20:win1 for NE win)


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 14, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Atlanta over Seattle - of all the weekend games this one is the toughest to call however Seattle isn't the power they were last year.
> 
> New England over Houston - Brady's going to make a statement.
> 
> ...


Then next week? Who do you think will be in and win Superbowl? I'd love to see someone nww so Dallas atlanta or Kansas city would be nice. Not Dallass though cause owner annoys me. But it'd be cool for dak


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 14, 2017)

namvet said:


> if the Texicans win the games rigged


No one thinks the Texans have a shot


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 14, 2017)

I am surprised at how close the NE game is. Also of note, our local weather here in KC is predicting up to 2/3rds of an inch of ice by tomorrow. I will not be going to the Chiefs game in that. In fact I just got back from the store & won't be going anywhere. I suspect the roads will be undriveable by morning.

GO CHIEFS!


----------



## Treeshepherd (Jan 14, 2017)

Seattle misses their beast mode run game. Their defense is banged up and getting older. Wilson took more hits this year than ever. If they hang in contention the next few years it'll be because they play in a weak division


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 14, 2017)

Treeshepherd said:


> Seattle misses their beast mode run game. Their defense is banged up and getting older. Wilson took more hits this year than ever. If they hang in contention the next few years it'll be because they play in a weak division



While I'm sure they miss Lynch, I don't think the RBs were the issue for Seattle.  It was the O-line, which also helps explain why Wilson took the hits you mentioned.  If they could fix that, and keep their key defensive players healthy, they would be at the top of the NFC.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 14, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> > Seattle misses their beast mode run game. Their defense is banged up and getting older. Wilson took more hits this year than ever. If they hang in contention the next few years it'll be because they play in a weak division
> ...



The O-line was part of why Seattle lost.  But Atlanta has developed a fairly good defense during the season.

The Atlanta offense was on track and clicking.  The defensive coordinator for Seattle was simply out coached by Shanahan.

And Matt Ryan is going to be the MVP for his performance this season.   Now that Atlanta has more receivers, they are an even bigger threat.  The constant blitzing early allowed Ryan to eat their lunch.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 14, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Treeshepherd said:
> ...



I was talking more about the whole season than just one game.  However, even for the game, things might have been a lot different with Thomas in the lineup.

The Seahawks are still very close to a SB caliber team.  How long they'll be able to retain the players for that to be true I couldn't say.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 14, 2017)

NE running away with it now


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 14, 2017)

Looks like the NFL is 0-6 with its sixth blowout playoff game

Next up ...Dallas vs Green Bay


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 14, 2017)

Houston needed Fuller to catch that TD to put them within four and fire up the defense......


----------



## Zander (Jan 14, 2017)

Seattle got spanked. They have a lousy coach. 

Pats dominated. They have a great coach.


----------



## Zander (Jan 14, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Treeshepherd said:
> ...



Matt Ryan is having an incredible season. He was overrated his first few seasons, now he is underrated and coming into his own.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> > Seattle misses their beast mode run game. Their defense is banged up and getting older. Wilson took more hits this year than ever. If they hang in contention the next few years it'll be because they play in a weak division
> ...


They had a key o lineman out and the rookie sub tripped Wilson and he got safetyd.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Looks like the NFL is 0-6 with its sixth blowout playoff game
> 
> Next up ...Dallas vs Green Bay


Should be two close games today.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)

Zander said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I never liked him for most of his career. I thought he was soft

But now that he has the tools, he is outstanding 
I laughed at those who said he should be MVP, now I see why

But then again, Cam Newton was MVP last year


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)

Jarlaxle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the NFL is 0-6 with its sixth blowout playoff game
> ...



We can only hope
There hasn't been a game yet where it was less than two touchdowns to start the fourth quarter






.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


He has one great recover who if you ask me is better than Megatron was. He doesn't drop balls


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Looks like the NFL is 0-6 with its sixth blowout playoff game
> 
> Next up ...Dallas vs Green Bay



These first six games have been terrible. I hope it gets better today.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jan 15, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Treeshepherd said:
> ...




Wilson has lost his speed.  His days of running all over un-touched are over.  Tripping on OL? Thats on QB as OL are looking away.

DET sacked him 3 times in 1Q too.  Unheard of. I never saw him take a hit before last two games. He took a few good hits too.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 15, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the NFL is 0-6 with its sixth blowout playoff game
> ...


Steel Curtain vs KC should be a great game tonight.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 15, 2017)

Zander said:


> Seattle got spanked. They have a lousy coach.
> 
> Pats dominated. They have a great coach.


Seattle did not play the Pats.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 15, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> > if the Texicans win the games rigged
> ...


As expected Houston got killed.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It would be nice to get a game that is within two touchdowns in the fourth quarter

I'd like to be able to stay up passed ten o'clock.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Seattle got spanked. They have a lousy coach.
> ...



Seattle killed the Pats in Foxboro when they played this year


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 15, 2017)

Treeshepherd said:


> Seattle misses their beast mode run game. Their defense is banged up and getting older. Wilson took more hits this year than ever. If they hang in contention the next few years it'll be because they play in a weak division


Here in the Rocky Mountains we have several feet of snow in the mountains.  It is ski season.  I like X-country skiing.  Do you ski in winters there or just wait for springtime before you set out on your epic backpack trips again Treeshepherd ?


----------



## namvet (Jan 15, 2017)

a piece a cake for KC


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 15, 2017)

The ice storm appears to have split around us here in KC.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jan 15, 2017)

The clock in the NFL really bothers me.  They have almost taken any comebacks out of possibility.

NE was able to kill off most of end game standing around.   Hate it.  35sec to huddle up and run a "play"?  Clock runs while unpile or move chains?


----------



## Old Yeller (Jan 15, 2017)

HOU settling for all those early FG is recipe for disaster vs. good teams like NE. And as other poster point out, got to catch that possible TD.  HOU is improved but nice try don't fly.  Can't give up 7pts on KO return either.  HOU looked slow on that one.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> The clock in the NFL really bothers me.  They have almost taken any comebacks out of possibility.
> 
> NE was able to kill off most of end game standing around.   Hate it.  35sec to huddle up and run a "play"?  Clock runs while unpile or move chains?



I have seen that clock run awfully slow when my team is sitting on a lead
It also seems to run too fast when you are trying to come back

Clock management is an art


----------



## Zander (Jan 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



So what? 

The Pats are heading to the AFC Championship and the SeaChickens are heading to the golf course.


----------



## Zander (Jan 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Seattle got spanked. They have a lousy coach.
> ...




No shit sherlock.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jan 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> I have seen that clock run awfully slow when my team is sitting on a lead
> It also seems to run too fast when you are trying to come back
> 
> Clock management is an art




The clock rules are better in College.  I should go back to only College games.  But I will admit........once in a while the NFL gets EDGE of SEAT EXCITEMENT.  And they sometimes score a lot of points even with very few plays?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 15, 2017)

Shocked at the Dallas score so far


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the NFL is 0-6 with its sixth blowout playoff game
> ...


Greenbay games good and so was Atlanta.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I'm interested. The Dallas game isn't over yet.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Shocked at the Dallas score so far


I hope Dallas goes for 2 now and misses. Nope. Green bay just fucked up tho by throwing an. interception. This is a great game.

I hate green bay but I hate Dallas more. I respect Rogers and want to see him school the rookie. But I like dak. Wouldn't hate to see him be great. But Dallas too cocky. Americas team. Ha!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 15, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Shocked at the Dallas score so far
> ...


Not going for two was dumb imo


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

Zander said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


Do they look like they golf?


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Dallas has momentum.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


And I don't really hate Dallas this year. I should hate green bay because they won our division AGAIN this year so come on dallas! Also so I can laugh at lbj


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 15, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Why go for the 2 early?  Get the extra point and see what happens.  Still plenty of time and you never know who might end up scoring and how.  Dallas could get a safety, which would make a missed 2 point conversion costly.  Plus, missing 2 might just hurt momentum.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Butler fucked up


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 15, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Build confidence. You have to get it anyway so go while your hot. Matters not now GB seems determined to give it away.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 15, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



There's the 2.  

I'd actually rather have GB win, but I think that was the right way for Dallas to go about things.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)

We finally got us a game


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 15, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Scoring the TD builds confidence.  Why take the chance hurting that when you still need to get yet another TD?  Go for 2 and miss it and the team is now 2 scores behind.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jan 15, 2017)

I was *Dak Prescott fan at MSU *before it was cool.  DAL may still lose.  Rodgers is having a great finish to this season.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 15, 2017)

Dallas's D doesn't seem to be holding up at the end.  Not looking good for the Cowboys.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 15, 2017)

I just want Dallas to lose because of that dope that always whines about women who has a Dallas avatar. Other than that idk


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 15, 2017)

Well, Dallas's defense stepped up.  Green Bay was bailed out by Crosby with a long FG, can the Cowboys offense go win or tie the game?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 15, 2017)

Most exciting game of post season


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 15, 2017)

Holy choke, Batman!


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Holy choke, Batman!


Should have started romo. Lol


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 15, 2017)

GO CHIEFS!!


----------



## Toro (Jan 15, 2017)

What a great game!


----------



## Zander (Jan 15, 2017)

Great game, Great outcome!

Fuck off Dallas!!


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

KC is going down.


----------



## Zander (Jan 15, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> KC is going down.



Let's hope so. That will shut Grrampa the fuck up...... 

Seriously though,  Antonio Brown,+ Big Ben + Le'Veon Bell? .....They are an offensive juggernaut! I don't think KC can stop Bell. he's a fucking animal! 

Either way, Let's hope for another great game!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 15, 2017)

Thank God Dullass lost!!! 
Houston would never hear the end of it if they came into our stadium and won the Superb owl.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 15, 2017)

Zander said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > KC is going down.
> ...


Why do I need to shut up lol

Once a week. I post GO CHIEFS! Not much else so bite me


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

Zander said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > KC is going down.
> ...


Some years I root for the younger teams but this year I'm enjoying watching the young guys pay their dues.

Hey cam newton and dak Prescott! You got no rings.

Ben's got one Aaron Rodgers and Tom Brady have rings. Will Atlanta or KC get one? Probably not. Lol. Sorry Gramps but eventually KC going down. God I love the playoffs.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


We love you but now because of you we are all Steeler fans. Oh punt. Here comes Pittsburgh


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 15, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The Hawks were down by two plus scores in the 4th. Not a good close game.

Green Bay Over Dallas a great game.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


The only difference was Dallas came back

Atlanta was Up 13 at the start of the 4th. Seattle had their chances. It was still a game. Look at the Dallas game.
Greenbay was Up 15 at the start of the 4th. So the Seahawks had a better chance starting the 4th. Atlanta didn't allow Russell Wilson to come back.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Most exciting game of post season



One of the best playoff games I have ever seen


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

100 yards already for the Pittsburgh running back. I haven't seen a running back do that since


Grampa Murked U said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


How does your boy just drop the ball when no one touched him? This is a choke. Who did KC beat last week?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 15, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> 100 yards already for the Pittsburgh running back. I haven't seen a running back do that since
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


It was a stupid pass to begin with, with the amount of time left on the clock


----------



## Zander (Jan 15, 2017)

Lot of game left. 

KC has done a great job at stopping the Steeler juggernaut from scoring TD's.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 15, 2017)

Boring game. So glad I didn't go. If the Steelers score again I'm going to bed


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Boring game. So glad I didn't go. If the Steelers score again I'm going to bed



Teams that take field goals instead of TDs can be beat with one big play


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 15, 2017)

FINALLY we stop them


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Boring game. So glad I didn't go. If the Steelers score again I'm going to bed
> ...


We can't even get 3rd downs, let alone score. Pathetic 2 & 3rd quarter


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 15, 2017)

Oh look, more stupid immature bullshit from Kelce. Shocked I am not


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Don't go to sleep!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


KC has like 100 total yards at the end of the third

But they have big playmakers and can turn the game in an instant



.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 15, 2017)

Bench Kelce


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Only down 5. But boring


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bench Kelce


Who's that?


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

Why isn't Ben a hof QB? Or Eli?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 15, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Bench Kelce
> ...


TE


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Hold them to 3


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Why isn't Ben a hof QB? Or Eli?


They both are


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)

Oh.....goodie

Another FG


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Why isn't Ben a hof QB? Or Eli?
> ...


When I look on the list of Superbowl QBs the list of guys with 2 or more is very short.

Sometimes I think that's why I don't root for the underdogs or younger teams. I don't want another team to win a Superbowl before Detroit does. So let Aaron rogers Tom Brady or big Ben win another one. Screw dak Smith or that Atlanta QB. Better luck next year.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Oh.....goodie
> 
> Another FG


KC just isn't that good. Dallas Seattle greenbay new england all look good. KC more like Sucky.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

One possession game


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

This is football not flag football


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 15, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> This is football not flag football


Helmet to helmet bruh. That is dangerous and can not be allowed.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I want to see Brady get a fifth ring and put to bed any discussion of who is the GOAT


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > This is football not flag football
> ...


Shoulder to helmet

I hate the shit when the receiver is lowering his head and the defender gets flagged for hitting it


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He played for Michigan me too.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > This is football not flag football
> ...


Awww


----------



## Zander (Jan 15, 2017)

Wtf..... a penalty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zander (Jan 15, 2017)

On sides kick? Or boot deep and hope the defense stops Bell? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That wouldn't end the discussion.  Montana never lost a SB....never threw a pick in a SB, either.  4 SBs, 4 wins, 11 TDs, 0 INTs, 127.8 rating, even ran for 2 TDs.  That kind of dominance in the big game is going to keep the argument alive, even if Brady wins another.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 15, 2017)

Zander said:


> On sides kick? Or boot deep and hope the defense stops Bell?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



With only 1 timeout, too.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


That hurts getting the 2 or conversion called back. What a sucky end. WA wa was. I'm such a hater. Lol


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 15, 2017)

Losing the 2 points on a holding call has to sting.  If KC can't pull this out, that lineman is going to be the least favorite Chief player the entire offseason.


----------



## Old Yeller (Jan 15, 2017)

The Chiefs are so painful to root for.  I said few weeks back, "even when Chiefs are blowing somebody out, you look up and it is only 17-13".  come on!  

I really don't care.  Of all the AFC teams........PITT or KC is high on my list.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


No. Bradys been around forever. That alone makes him the goat. He's the Tim Duncan.

Jordan won 6. Montana 4. Meh


----------



## Zander (Jan 15, 2017)

That was a bullshit call. These officials are ruining the NFL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Yeller (Jan 15, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Losing the 2 points on a holding call has to sting.  If KC can't pull this out, that lineman is going to be the least favorite Chief player the entire offseason.




The counter argument..........they would have never got the 2pt pass off w/o holding? The guy had a 1/2 step ahead around the outside.  He saved Smith getting blindsided.

I know it wasn't great but best I can think of.  Win or lose as a team.  I know, it hurts.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

Old Yeller said:


> The Chiefs are so painful to root for.  I said few weeks back, "even when Chiefs are blowing somebody out, you look up and it is only 17-13".  come on!
> 
> I really don't care.  Of all the AFC teams........PITT or KC is high on my list.


It's all up to one play.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 15, 2017)

Having to stop Le'Veon Bell to get the ball back is not the brightest prose


Old Yeller said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Losing the 2 points on a holding call has to sting.  If KC can't pull this out, that lineman is going to be the least favorite Chief player the entire offseason.
> ...



Yeah, but the counter to that counter is the lineman shouldn't have gotten beaten and needed to hold.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 15, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Playing a long time doesn't make someone the greatest player.    Besides, Montana played for 15 seasons.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 15, 2017)

It's over. Both teams played poorly & neither deserve to be in the superbowl.


----------



## Zander (Jan 15, 2017)

What a shitty end .... go PATS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 15, 2017)

Certainly the most exciting finishes of the playoffs in today's games!


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> It's over. Both teams played poorly & neither deserve to be in the superbowl.


New england will ship them. Atlanta new england Brady wins 5.

Wasn't he suspended the first 4 games?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Let's do the math

Montana: Four wins no losses
Brady: Four wins and two losses

Looks like Brady wins. In those two SB he won the AFC championship to get there. Six AFC Championships, Montana Four NFC Championships
Montana does not get credit over Brady for NOT getting to the SB


----------



## Old Yeller (Jan 15, 2017)

I hate the 2 min kneel down more than anything on Earth but for FED GOVT confiscating and wasting tax dollars.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

Tom Brady got to rest 4 games. 

Dallas puttered out early. 

Green bays going to be disappointed 

Atlanta could win a Superbowl.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> NE over Houston....no brainer
> Atlanta over Seattle.....Seattle is not the same team on the road and struggles to score points
> GB over Dallas........more Rogers magic in 4th qtr comeback
> Pitt over KC.......Pitt is just more balanced and Big Ben has more tools



Four for four


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Brady had a perfect season and blew it against Eli and the giants but that was one of those years he lost in the Superbowl. Let's not forget that amazing year he didn't win a ring. Still a hall of fame year. Bradys already number 1. Don't tell chrisl I said that


----------



## Old Yeller (Jan 15, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Brady had a perfect season and blew it against Eli and the giants but that was one of those years he lost in the Superbowl. Let's not forget that amazing year he didn't win a ring. Still a hall of fame year. Bradys already number 1. Don't tell chrisl I said that




PATs might never have got going if not for the phantom TUCK rule against OAK, or snowplow gate,  or pass interference vs. Rams,  or deflategate,  or spying? them?  You got to give it up to them.  Belechek took off and everyone else seems always trailing nowdays.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 15, 2017)

KC receivers dropped so many balls I thought I was watching BYU.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jan 15, 2017)

I gotta a feeling!  Pittsburgh's going to the Super Bowl!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 15, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You can say what you want, I'm telling you there isn't going to be any sort of consensus about Brady being the greatest.  He is not far enough above the competition, like Rice when it comes to wideouts.  Jim Kelly doesn't get into discussions as the greatest QB ever and he's the only one to lead a team to 4 consecutive SBs.  Terry Bradshaw won 4 SBs but he's almost never in the conversation about greatest QBs.  How many SBs a QB has been to, or even won, is not the only factor in where they rank all time.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 16, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I wonder how well Aaron rogers would have done playing for the Patriots


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 16, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> I gotta a feeling!  Pittsburgh's going to the Super Bowl!


Roethlisberger looked very good.

But so did Matt Ryan.

And so did Aaron Rodgers.

And as always so did Brady.

Dallas lost in a squeaker to GB.

And KC lost in a squeaker to Pittsburg.

The Dallas and KC games were the most exciting to watch, with both of them losing unexpectedly to their under-rated but worthy opponents.

The Falcons' and Patriots' games were both blow-outs and boring.

So now the season-long talk about how great Dallas is/was is finally over.

But the talk about how great NE is has not changed.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 16, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Losing the 2 points on a holding call has to sting.  If KC can't pull this out, that lineman is going to be the least favorite Chief player the entire offseason.


Several teams had stupid players making stupid mistakes away from the ball like that.  It killed Seattle.  It also killed KC.  And it killed Dallas.

Someone needs to teach these gridiron monkeys what the rules are and not to try to cheat.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I'm a Giants fan. Brady marched his team down the field with under two minutes left for the go ahead touchdown.......then Eli spun his magic

Brady has won four super bowls, six AFC championships and has been to the AFC championship maybe ten times


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Want to compare Brady to Montana on total yards, TDs, completions?
Montana had two HOF receivers to throw to. How many did Brady have?
Brady gets five rings and he is GOAT


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 16, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta a feeling!  Pittsburgh's going to the Super Bowl!
> ...



I pointed out to papa that Seattle was only down 13 at the half and Dallas was down 15.  Seattle was closer than you remember just because Wilson didn't pull a comeback.  Sorry but Atlanta wasn't having it.  But it wasn't a blow out.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He had a perfect season (minus the superbowl).  Montana never had one of those.  Not even close.  What was Montana's best year?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I think Montana was 15-1 one year
Those Niner teams were good


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 16, 2017)

Yeah...not having to deal with free agency or a salary cap helped!

So did the recievers coating their hands with Stick-Um and their jerseys with Vaseline!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 16, 2017)

Jarlaxle said:


> Yeah...not having to deal with free agency or a salary cap helped!
> 
> So did the recievers coating their hands with Stick-Um and their jerseys with Vaseline!



Montana didn't think Deflategate was a big deal.  He said something along the lines of, "You cheat, you get caught, take your lumps and move on."


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 16, 2017)

I am not arguing against Brady as the best ever, I'm arguing that his winning another Super Bowl will not make him the consensus GOAT.  There are few of those, usually players who are so far past others it is hard to argue.  Jerry Rice is the only one I can think of in football.  Gretzky would be the only one in hockey, and even he isn't really a consensus pick for GOAT.

Brady plays in a more pass-heavy time.  Brady is 4-2 in Super Bowls.  Brady played at the same time as Manning, so he wasn't usually the best in regular season statistics.  Brady's teams have been through multiple scandals involving alleged cheating.

He is not far enough beyond other quarterbacks to be a consensus best ever.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 16, 2017)

Go Steelers....beat the Cheatriots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fbj (Jan 16, 2017)

I take pleasure in the fact that Brady or Rodgers will not win the SB this year


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2017)

fbj said:


> I take pleasure in the fact that Brady or Rodgers will not win the SB this year



Dallas Cowboys......one and done

Rinse/Repeat


----------



## fbj (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > I take pleasure in the fact that Brady or Rodgers will not win the SB this year
> ...




And Brady or Rodgers will be in the same boat as us in a few weeks


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2017)

fbj said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Tony Romo has taught Dak Prescott well


----------



## fbj (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




who is your team faggot?


----------



## antiquity (Jan 16, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oh.....goodie
> ...



Kansas City better concentrate on drafting receivers who can catch the ball...

First game I can remember in the playoffs that the winning team didn't score a touchdown and the losing team scored two.


----------



## fbj (Jan 16, 2017)

antiquity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Chiefs need to get rid of Alex Smith


----------



## antiquity (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > I take pleasure in the fact that Brady or Rodgers will not win the SB this year
> ...



It gave great pleasure to see the Cowboys get beat...not because the team lost but because the Cowboy homer announcer on TV broadcast, Troy Aikman, can now STFU about how great Dallas is. Worst NFL announcer ever.


----------



## antiquity (Jan 16, 2017)

fbj said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Don't think so... but getting a couple receivers that can catch the ball might help.


----------



## antiquity (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What? On how to lose?


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 16, 2017)

fbj said:


> I take pleasure in the fact that Brady or Rodgers will not win the SB this year


I take pleasure the big D took a big DUMP.  We knew it wasn't as good as 12-2 or whatever they finished.  They were like Carolina last year.  Maybe Dallas will be as good as Carolina was this year next year.  LOL.


----------



## fbj (Jan 16, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > I take pleasure in the fact that Brady or Rodgers will not win the SB this year
> ...



Brady or Rodgers won't win the SB and that makes me warm and fuzzy inside


----------



## Borillar (Jan 16, 2017)

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


There can be only one. With any luck, it'll be Rapelessburger or Ryan.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2017)

fbj said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



New York Football Giants


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2017)

antiquity said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



On how to look like one of the best QBs in football during the regular season  and choke in the playoffs


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 16, 2017)

https://www.yahoo.com/sports/m/e27b...751cd02c9a/chiefs-fans-were-so-sad-after.html

*Chiefs fans were so sad after playoff loss they left their grills in the parking lot*


----------



## fbj (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




They got their ass beat last week


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2017)

fbj said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Beat the Cowboys twice this year
The Giants can go 2-14 for the year but if they beat the Cowboys twice it was a successful season


----------



## fbj (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




That means you are not a giants fan just a cowboys hater.       you also sound like you get fucked in your butt


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 16, 2017)

fbj said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Giant fan and Cowboy hater are the same thing


----------



## fbj (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Only on faggot avenue


----------



## antiquity (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Tony Romo and Jim Kelly come to mind.....even John Elway and Peyton Manning for the first several years.


----------



## antiquity (Jan 16, 2017)

fbj said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Lay off the BS comments. Dallas lost...take it as it is and move on.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Prescott was not so much one of the best QBs during the regular season as very good for being a rookie 4th round pick.  Prescott did not choke in the playoffs.  He started slow but ended up playing a good overall game.  He engineered a 4th quarter comeback after being down by 15 points, he then was able to lead the Cowboys to the game tying FG after the Packers retook the lead.  It was the Dallas defense that choked, giving up a 36 yard, clock-stopping catch on 3rd and 20 with 12 seconds left in a tie game.


----------

